# sex toys/shop recommendations



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

My wife and i have been experimenting with toys. Several months ago after being shy/coy she started enjoying toys which she had previously been embarassed to use. She has recentlly expressed and interest in porn. In the past when we have gone to sex shops she gets shy and we wind up only buying more "innocent" things as i think she gets self-conscious. 

We both like to drink and was thinking of going after a couple drinks as we will likely be less inhibited and what we really want to. 

Can anyone reccommend a place store we can go to get some porn and or more fun things to spice things up. Are there any recomendations of good titles/directors of Porn that may be more "couples/women" freindly. I would hate to get something a tittle that would turn her off to the whole thing. 

I know there are sites to preview things online but, for some reason i am questioning huddling around a computer with her to search. So while appropriates sites would be good to hear about i am also looking for good physical stores that we could go to as well to spur our imagination. I know some are more couples friendly than others. Ideally a chain or one in rhode island/norther ct or southern ma would be helpful but, would be willing to drive if needed.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

As for porn shops, it's gonna depend on your location.

Going with a big sex toy site can't go wrong. They're very discreet and the product they sell is what you'll get and alot of people also leave useful comments to aid your buying.

Some sex shops I wouldn't even want to go into unless I was in a full medical suit from head to toe. Let alone buy anything from there.


----------



## ThinkTooMuch (Aug 6, 2010)

*try Amazon*

I can assure you you won't be the only person receiving discrete boxes from amazon, or xyzHealthFoods. You get to see ratings and comments, the prices are good, shipping about $5 for most items and you won't be embarrassed and will never run into someone you know.

One warning in case you have a shared PC and even if you don't, make sure you clear your browsing history in both your browser and on Amazon - a child or spouse might be very interested in finding what you've been looking at.

I bet you and spouse could have an interesting night on the PC once the kids are in bed and sound asleep.

You can buy batteries at the same time ;-)


----------



## rainbows (Jun 29, 2010)

Adam and eve!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dave321 (Aug 4, 2010)

This could be lots of fun.Please think of this ,don't saddle a horse you can't ride,little late to shut the barn door after the horse is in the field................Unbridled passion................You better hope you both are on the up and up on this.Been there done that.Both half to be way up front with each other.You can really have great time.Don't let it replace human touch.:smthumbup:


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for taking the time to respond. 

Dave 321, 

Interesting response, thanks. I had reached out to solicit other’s regarding the topic of toys a while ago before I “opened the door with respect to toys as I was concerned if it may cause problems and make “all-natural/non-electric sex” seem less attractive. The unanimous response was “go for it…no downsides……” 

I am curious about your heed of caution (if that is what it is and would like to hear more) not sure if this is conjecture on your part or from experience. Your metaphors seem appropriate but, would more elaboration would be appreciated. What is it that we should both be on the UP and UP with? 

Again thanks for the responce.


----------

